# Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein



## Heintje (2. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin!!!

Ich habe in naher Zukunft meine Prüfung für den Fischreischein. Mein Frage: Gibt es irgendwelche nützlich Links um sich auf die Prüfung auch online vorzubereiten? Gut wäre natürlich eine Art Online-Prüfung. Wäre für paar Tipps und Ideen echt dankbar.

MfG

Heintje #h


----------



## upahde (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

schau mal hier , ist zwar nicht für SH aber besser als nichts denke ich mal denn die Fragen werden sich ja doch meist gleichen (denke ich zumindest)

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Heintje (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein*

Danke. Ist eine gute Sache zum Üben aber es sind weniger die Fragen aus dem Fachbuch die ja letztendlich in der Prüfung drankommen. Aber vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.

MfG

Heintje #h


----------



## upahde (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein*

Hallo,

also bei meiner Prüfung vor drei Jahren (allerdings in Bayern)
waren die Fragen auch anders gestellt als im Prüfungskatatlog, 
aber ich muss sagen auch mir hat die Onlineprüfung von Bayern geholfen zu lernen.

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Heintje (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein*

Jo glaub ich Dir gern aber wie gesagt, ich habe mit Leuten gesprochen die die Prüfung bereits abgelegt haben und laut deren Aussage sind die Prüfungsfragen identisch mit denen aus dem Lehrmaterial. Mir gehts dabei ja auch *hauptsächlich um die spezielle Fischkunde*, der Rest ist eigentlich nicht so das Problem. Aber trotzdem vielen Dank noch mal.

MfG

Heintje #h


----------



## Gallerts (8. März 2008)

*AW: Fischreischein Schleswig Holstein*

bilder farbkopieren und auf karteikarten kleben. hinten namen drauf. das selbe kannst du auch mit schonzeiten und mindestgrößen machen.. so hab ich es gemacht und das erfolgreich..


----------

